

Ask HN: What is your IDE for Rust? - nodivbyzero

What is your IDE for Rust? Please, specify your OS as well. Thanks.
======
mattkrea
Not necessarily an IDE but Sublime Text + Racer[0] on OS X.

[0]: [https://github.com/phildawes/racer](https://github.com/phildawes/racer)

------
bgar
Emacs, OS X, rust-mode <[https://github.com/rust-lang/rust-
mode>](https://github.com/rust-lang/rust-mode>).

------
squiguy7
Vim on OS X with the Rust plugin [1].

[1]: [https://github.com/rust-lang/rust.vim](https://github.com/rust-
lang/rust.vim)

